# Case Mt 05/20/2010



## MR. evil (May 20, 2010)

Met up with Trev around 4:30 for a ride at Case. Seeing how we had an early start we planned on a shortish play session on the stunt trail and then getting some miles in. Our goal was to track down some sweet down hill that Stitch from CF and BSS old us about. Plans changed pretty quick as Trev tweaked his back in the first feature on the stunt trail. He took it like a champ and hung in there for a couple hours riding in obvious discomfort, but we shorten up the ride and did some exploring. 

We hit all the usual stuff and also found our way to Fire Starter rock. Last year it took me about 15 trys to ride up this 6 foot high wall at about 60 degrees. When your riding towards the thing it looks like a vertical wall that you have to attack at full speed, a total mind F@&$. Took me about 5 trys to clean it this time. We also found the ladder drops from last week and played there a bit. I hit the middle sizeed one several time and Trev even hit it with his messed up back. Probably not the best idea there bud . Trev then 'talked' me into hitting the bigger ladder drop that I wussed out on last week. With his kind words of encouragement I sacked up and hit the drop, then did it again for good measure. 

Take it easy and heal up Trev, maybe we can do a Rez ride next week if your back is up for it.


----------



## o3jeff (May 20, 2010)

Pics or video?


----------



## Trev (May 21, 2010)

We almost had some pictures.. rofl..

Tim hit that rock like a trooper... that shit was fantastic.. really... psyched up you made it.. and on the drops too.. 

Back will be fine soon enough, it blows out now and then. Problem is, this last blow out I had a month ago, still wasn't really..  healed up fully. That jump off the bike, I just hit it the wrong way and it BIT like a bastard..  it's happened getting out of bed before. 

Anyhow, off to the chiro today, see if he can bend me back into shape on the quick.

Hoping to get out Sunday PM and Monday RAW...


----------



## Trev (May 21, 2010)

You are referencing my sarcastic remarks with yours I hope.. because.. I didn't say anything really nice there..  lol.. "Oh ya, that was tough wasn't it, wow, gee, See that Trev.. "... lol



MR. evil said:


> Trev then 'talked' me into hitting the bigger ladder drop that I wussed out on last week. With his kind words of encouragement I sacked up and hit the drop, then did it again for good measure.


----------



## MR. evil (May 21, 2010)

Trev said:


> We almost had some pictures.. rofl..
> 
> Tim hit that rock like a trooper... that shit was fantastic.. really... psyched up you made it.. and on the drops too..
> 
> ...




Can't do Sunday or Monday. But hoping to hit the Rez next Thurs.

Next time I want to make that rock face first time. I now know that I need to be in a really high gear and reach ludicrous speed to make it up :smile: I am also thinking that the drop before Everest is in my very near future. But I am still not close to hitting everest.


----------



## Trev (May 21, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Can't do Sunday or Monday. But hoping to hit the Rez next Thurs.
> 
> Next time I want to make that rock face first time. I now know that I need to be in a really high gear and reach ludicrous speed to make it up :smile: I am also thinking that the drop before Everest is in my very near future. But I am still not close to hitting everest.




I should be good for Rez on Thursday.

The jump/drop @ Everest I am good for as well on our next trip.

Might give ye ole flame throwing rock a shot too..


----------



## o3jeff (May 22, 2010)

Once Trev's back heals up it sounds like it's time for a Nepaug ride!


----------



## Trev (May 27, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Once Trev's back heals up it sounds like it's time for a Nepaug ride!



Nepaug and I have a score to settle... I still have soar elbow from that one ride.. 

Come to think of it, I think every trail system has kicked my ass to some degree last year. Hope to slow that down a bit this year, yea, yea, new season goal "to not get as fucked up as last year".

Damn that's a good goal..


----------



## MR. evil (May 27, 2010)

Trev said:


> "to not get as fucked up as last year"...



not off to a good start.


----------



## Trev (May 27, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> not off to a good start.



My back issue isn't caused by biking. It's a pre-biking condition that comes up 'randomly'.

No blood yet, no terrible crashes yet...  no thoughts to myself "OMG this hurts, I think I am done biking".. yet.

Got a new bike though..  

Did I mention suspension.. omg.. LUVIN IT !


----------

